# MUNICH | Projects & Construction



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Paul-Gerhardt-Allee, Pandion*



















http://www.pandion.de/modules/forms_pressemeldungen/files/354-ab476ef6bd2c.pdf


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Werksviertel @ Ostbahnhof, Berg am Laim*




























http://www.werksviertel.de/de/werksviertel/wohnen/


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Cool, I like it! This seems a real leap forward for development in Munich, somewhat dense and urban with interesting varying facades. Better late than never.


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Highrise One @ Ostbahnhof*

Video:
http://enjoy-the-building.de/video/Highrise_one.mp4










http://enjoy-the-building.de/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*'Friends' *Update**





































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2928&page=36

http://www.bauwerk.de/en/object/friends


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*St.-Anna-Straße 16, Lehel*




























http://legat-living.de/en/projects/Lehel/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Definitely an improvement! Especially such corner buildings are crucial for the cityscape, as they're much more remarkable than those standing in a row.

Though they should go for more classical and thus timeless dormer and window formats imho. The white paint seems a bit cold and technocratic too, better pick some warmer colors like beige, ochre or salmon.


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Schwabinger Tor *U/C**





































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6089&page=13

http://www.schwabinger-tor.de/en/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Arnulfstraße*










https://www.gewofag.de/web.nsf/id/arnulfstrasse-wa-21-gewofag?open&ccm=200010


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Plaza @ Werksviertel*



















http://www.werksviertel.de/de/highlights/plaza.php


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*IZB-Campus at Martinsried*





































http://www.medicke.de/referenzen/campus-at-home-izb-residence-in-martinsried/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This one looks great^^


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Baaderstraße 88-90*



















http://www.andreasbeier.at/projekte/7ozusdhaxdq36mbwgdovq52sjqip33


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*'Holzkontor' at Rosenheimer/Orleansstraße*










http://www.tz.de/leben/wohnen/diese-neubau-projekte-bringen-muenchen-mehr-wohnungen-bueros-6433772.html


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*'Kap West'*




























http://www.kap-west.de/gebaeude/

http://www.kap-west.de/lage/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*New 'Königshof' at Stachus / Karlsplatz*

by Nieto Sobejano



















http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/stachus-der-koenigshof-darf-neu-gebaut-werden-1.3080881


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Fürstenrieder Straße 21*



















http://www.oliv-architekten.com/f%C3%BCrstenrieder-strasse.html


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Streitfeldstraße, Berg am Laim*



















http://www.oliv-architekten.com/streitfeldstra%C3%9Fe.html

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Streitfeldstra%C3%9Fe,+81673+M%C3%BCnchen/@48.1322164,11.6251631,404a,20y,270h,41.48t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x479e7561eb260c8d:0x7b12dd7438465850!8m2!3d48.1316038!4d11.6190207


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*South One (Former Siemens Office)*




























http://www.muenchenarchitektur.com/news/24-architektur-stadtentwicklung/24199-south-one

http://www.muenchen.de/aktuell/2016-08/siemens-bueroturm-wird-wohnhochhaus.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Always happy to see obsolete office buildings converted to residential!


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*'Atlas' at Werksviertel*























































http://www.atlas-werksviertel.de/#ansicht

http://www.osa-muenchen.de/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Nymphenburger Straße 64*



















http://www.formstadt.de/466-nymphenburger-str


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Alpina Rock & Peak @ Werksviertel (Berg am Laim)*





































http://www.alpina-munich.com/galerie-en-us/


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Appenzeller Straße – Bellinzonastraße*

http://www.competitionline.com/de/beitraege/130626


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Erhardtstraße 10*



















http://thomaskroeger.net/de/erhardtstrasse/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

**NOVE* Project - almost finished*

http://www.bwpgmbh.de/aktuelles/news-einzelansicht/?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=63&cHash=2942206484e8ccf778baaea3d7ead4f5

http://www.art-invest.de/de/muenchen-nove.html


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Elsenheimerstraße 48*










www.onegroup.ag/projekte/projektexpose/elsenheimerstrasse/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Bäckerstraße (Pasing)*



















http://www.msm-architecture.com/projekte/neue-mitte-pasing-baeckerstrasse-1-preis-wettbewerb/?tx_msmarchitecture_pi1%5Bpointer%5D=0


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The facade materials look very promising there. But the shape with that overhanging part, the window stripes, the boxyness - really? You'd think the dark age of the 70s is over. :|


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Landwehrstraße 73-75*



















http://www.paulus-immobilien.group/mischnutzung/landwehrstrasse-75.html


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project 'Die Macherei' at Berg am Laim*




























http://www.die-macherei.de/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks great! Finally some fresh "creative hipster techie" campus for that area of Munich!


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*'Die Macherei' at Berg am Laim*

More details on this project



























http://www.die-macherei.de/


----------



## CosmoFuture (Aug 28, 2014)

*Project at Franz-Joseph-Straße 25 (Schwabing)*










http://www.legat-living.de/proects/schwabing/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's great to see the prolonged trend of more classically oriented architecture in Munich. kay:
The era of functionalist boxes was way too long and ruined several areas of the city already, that were once charming and beautiful.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is there a list of projects for Munich? For being Germany's third biggest city there isn't much being posted here, if any.


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

LtBk said:


> Is there a list of projects for Munich? For being Germany's third biggest city there isn't much being posted here, if any.




Munich lives by the motto: Rich, but unspectacular. Much gets build, little is worth any attention. Some Muenchener say all new buildings looks like modern hospitals.


I`ve asked myself if they`re so business minded that they lack a sense for aesthetics, urbanisms and related "sensibilities" (they`re the capital of germany`s richest state, home of BMW and Siemens).


If so, you could say their mindset is more anglo-saxon than that of other german cities, but in a distinctly german (anti-highrise) manner (they will not allow de-emphasis of the historic spire-&-dome skyline).


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The recent projects posted here look interesting.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*NOVE by Citterio - Arnulfpark/Neuhausen-Nymphenburg*
http://www.art-invest.de/projekt/nove/

Office/"Büroensemble"
Completed 2017


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Kontorhaus - Arnulfpark*

Office
Completed 2017













































http://www.caimmo.com/de/portfolio/projekt/kontorhaus/
http://www.poettinger.com/de/kontorhaus.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Love this^^


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Westend Landsberger Str./Trappentreustr*
Office/refurbishment
http://www.auer-weber.de/en/projects/details/office-building-t1-trappentreustrasse-munich.html









*L 438 Landsberger Str. - Pasing*
Office/mixed-use 
http://www.auer-weber.de/en/projects/details/tower-l438-munich.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Schwabinger Tor U/C*
http://living.schwabinger-tor.de/en/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*KARL München*
https://www.karl-muenchen.de/

Karlstraße transformation area north of central station
Office, restaurant and hotel


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Die Macherei - Berg am Laim*
http://www.die-macherei.de/
http://www.art-invest.de/projekt/die-macherei/

Original post


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice. Some additional information about usage, Status and so on would be eeven nicer


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Bavaria Towers/Bogenhausener Tor*
http://www.bavaria-towers.de

Original Post


Bogenhausen Einsteinstraße (Link)
Beginning of A94 motorway at the Munich Exhibition Centre axis

Developer: Bayern Projekt

Office/Hotel - completion: 2018




















sergio-m said:


>











http://www.public-star.de/de/conten...ymbolischer-grundstein-fu-r-bavaria-towers-mu


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Every project on this page looks great.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Friends at Hirschgarten*
https://www.bauwerk.de/de/objekt/friends

Original Post


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Münzarkaden Maximilianstraße 6-8*




































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=570489#post570489


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Marienplatz 22/Hugendubel-Haus*

Original Post






































Source: © Bayerische Hausbau


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

renovation/restoration projects of the Munich Fassadenpreis 2017

Rothmundstrasse 8
facade renewal










Johann-von-Werth-Straße 5
facade renewal










Ismaninger Straße 2+4


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Revitalization/refurbishment projects
Source: https://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Sta...d-Bauordnung/Denkmalschutz/fassaden/2017.html

Moosacher Str. 66
Bayerische Motorenwerke










Bogenhausen Lagot Areal/Togal-Werk


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Holzkontor Rosenheimer Str Haidhausen*
https://www.phoenixrealestate.de/projekte/aktuell/holzkontor

Office, apartment, hotel

Architects: Allmann Sattler Wappner

duration: 2017-2019

































http://www.medicke.de/muenchen-haidhausen-aus-holzkontor-wird-wohnen-buero-und-hotel/
http://www.mn-p.eu/in_arbeit/2017/Büro-_und_Wohngebäude_München_Rosenheimer_Straße{1522}.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Steinhauser Str. Bogenhausen*

Project 'my room' http://www.classic-bautreuhand.de/my-room/aktuelle-projekte/my-room-premium/konzept

Architects: Kupferschmid Architekten

completion date: 2018


















http://www.classic-bautreuhand.de/news


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Balanstrasse*
rooftop extension


















http://www.wkp.de/de/projekte/details/1/9


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Campus Neue Balan - Ramersdorf/Haidhausen*
office/start-up

building 14+26 2015-2017



























http://www.wkp.de/de/projekte/details/1/8


----------



## Mickhauser (Jan 24, 2018)

I wish all german cities were rebuilt after the war like munich.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Mühldorfstraße 8: "M8 - Work & Create"*

Ostbahnhof/Werksviertel
Architects: Oliv Architekten, Munich










http://www.optima-firmengruppe.de/d...lien/details.html?articles=m8-work-create-279


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Optimol area Ostbahnhof/Werksviertel*
Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos


































https://transfer.woehrbauer.de/my/transfers/18i18mthdo6fo8cplk3q3vi7yromb6wv10p6894z


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Hochhaus Moosacher Straße 80*
*Competition 1st price*
*Architects: Hilmer Sattler Architekten*














































https://www.h-s-a.de/projekte/hochhaus_moosacher_strasse/1
https://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Sta...g/Wettbewerbe/Hochhaus-Moosacher-Strasse.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Bavaria Towers/Bogenhausener Tor*
http://www.bavaria-towers.de

Original Post


















https://www.beton.org/aktuell/news/details/bavaria-towers-in-muenchen/



























http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=604601&postcount=285


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*BAADER Glockenbach*
Isarvorstadt - Baaderstr. 86-90
From 2018
Original Post













































http://www.baader-glockenbach.de/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Bavaria Towers/Bogenhausener Tor*
http://www.bavaria-towers.de

Original Post



































































































http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=608259#post608259


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Bavaria Towers/Bogenhausener Tor*
http://www.bavaria-towers.de

Original Post



























http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=608141#post608141


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*KAP WEST AT HIRSCHGARTEN*
Original Post









http://www.kap-west.de/gebaeude/

UPDATE:














































[Source]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

sexy architecture


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

New visualization of the main station project


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

STREITFELDSTRASSE 17 - 19:



















http://www.oliv-architekten.com/projects/streitfeldstrasse-17-19


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Munich Lehel Viertel









[Source]


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*QUARTIER A*

Hadi Teherani Architects


















https://www.haditeherani.com/de/works/quartier


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

HAUS FRIEDRICH FRIEDRICHSTRASSE 19






















































https://www.landaukindelbacher.de/wohnen/wohn-und-geschaeftshaeuser/friedrichstrasse/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

FASANERIESTR 14



























https://www.architekt-poehlmann-gmbh.de/projekte#Projekt01


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

STEINHAUSERSTRASSE 1-3
ORIGINAL POST






















































http://www.kupferschmidt.de/projekte/projekt/steinhauserstrasse/show/Project/


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

*Gasteig Arts & Cultural Center Renovation*

Home of Munich Philharmoniker, Library etc.

City Council decided to take Architect Henn's revised proposal:





























Image's Source: www.henn.com

Costs: c.a. 500 Mios

Current Situation:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

NEO BAUMKIRCHEN-MITTE


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

It seems the quality of projects has increased in recent years.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

RESIDENTIAL WERKSVIERTEL WA 2(4) WA 2(5)



















RESIDENTIAL FREIHAM WA 16-18





































RESIDENTIAL FREIHAM WA1


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

OFFICE MAX-JOSEPH-STRASSE










OFFICE AND RESIDENTIAL ROSENHEIMER STR
ORIGINAL POST


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*THERESIENSTRASSE 1-5*
OFFICE/COMMERCIAL




























*JUNGFERNTURMSTRASSE 2*
OFFICE/COMMERCIAL








































































https://www.mn-arc.eu/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*PRINZREGENTENSTRASSE 11A*






















































SOURCE: AIKA SCHLUCHTMANN ARCHITEKTEN

*KUPA L444 KUVERTFABRIK TRANSFORMATION*
RESIDENTIAL, RETAIL, OFFICE - PASING



























SOURCE: Allmann Sattler Wappner . Architekten GmbH


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

What building was before this one . i only hope it's not replacement any of the classic building


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

https://www.google.com/maps/@48.146...4!1suO2xT25gu3K-5Xx2Selgmw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Replaced this, the building it replaced looked extremely new


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

You guys ever heard of aesthetics ?


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Some projects of the architects Landau+Kindelbacher:

WOHNANLAGE ROMANSTRASSE:






















































ALTBOGENHAUSEN:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

THE THIRD/MOOSACHER STR. 80

former outline with 53m height:










actual:



















https://mueller-reimann.de/projekte/wettbewerb-hochhaus-moosacher-strasse-2-preis
https://thethird.de/post/179692780651/müller-reimann-architekten-moosacher-straße


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

It was first reported in April of 2018 that the Arabella Hochhaus is to be torn down after 2026. The building at Arabellapark is said to be "at the end of its natural lifespan". It is ineligible for landmark status, and is unsuited to renovation, due to its obsolete construction methods. This was decided by the building's owner, Bayerische Hausbau.










Source:TZ.de (In German).


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

^^

It isn't soon enough, I can't wait to see that ugly thing to be torn down :cheers::banana:


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Jim856796 said:


> It was first reported in April of 2018 that the Arabella Hochhaus is to be torn down after 2026. The building at Arabellapark is said to be "at the end of its natural lifespan". It is ineligible for landmark status, and is unsuited to renovation, due to its obsolete construction methods. This was decided by the building's owner, Bayerische Hausbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see that go. How was somebody so irreponsible and ignorant ever allowed be put in the position to construct such a massive piece of crap


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

NEO BAUMKIRCHEN-MITTE



























sergio-m said:


> 31.3.2019
> 
> 
> foto by @graffotosergio2


BAVARIA TOWERS/BOGENHAUSENER TOR
ORIGINAL POST











sergio-m said:


> 17.3.2019
> 
> 
> 
> foto by @graffotosergio2


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Chipperfield wins Munich pension fund HQ contest*

David Chipperfield Architects and Atelier Loidl Landschaftsarchitekten to design new BVK headquarters in Bogenhausen district:


> The German office of David Chipperfield’s practice defeated 11 rival bidders to win the competition to design the new base for pension fund Bayerische Versorgungskammer.
> 
> The winning scheme will be constructed on a former Siemens site at 76 Richard-Strauss-Straße within the Bogenhausen district of the historic German city.
> 
> ...


https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk...nich-pension-fund-hq-contest/10041759.article
Project website David Chipperfield Architects


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*SAP GARDEN (NEW SPORTS ARENA) AT OLYMPIC PARK*

Client: Red Bull Stadion München GmbH
Location: Olympia Park
Size: 62.500 m2
Capacity: 11.500 visitors
Status: Expected completion 2021

The new multipurpose sports arena in the Olympiapark in Munich, Germany, now has a name: SAP Garden.























































https://3xn.com/project/sportsarena-olympiapark


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice to see Munich on the front line. Any updates on the new Hauptbahnhof project?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

wakka12 said:


> Great to see that go. How was somebody so irreponsible and ignorant ever allowed be put in the position to construct such a massive piece of crap


Yeah, or shoehorn a major hotel in what was supposed to be one of the world's largest apartment blocks. The Arabella Hochhaus was constructed in the run-up to the 1972 Summer Olympics, and a decision was made to change half of the building's apartment units into the hotel it has today.

Reports claim that the Arabella Hochhaus will be rebuilt in the same place, with the same mix of uses as the current building. Instead of a rebuilding, I'd rather put a multi-building complex of up to 100 metres on the site since the current building will never be eligible for landmark status, even after it's rebuilt with higher-quality materials and meet modern building codes.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Dallas star said:


> Nice to see Munich on the front line. Any updates on the new Hauptbahnhof project?


Visualization:




































































































Some Project Facts:
2. Stammstrecke:
new underground S-Bahn station/access building
Station building:
7 aboveground storeys with service facilities of the DB, retail, catering, meeting, event and office areas.
2 basement floors, with 200 parking spaces.
Length (including peripheral buildings, east-west direction): Approx. 200 m
Width (north-south direction): Approx. 190 m
Height about 35 m
Ground area: Approx. 15,560 m²
Dimensions of the lobby
Length: About 80 m
Width: 42 to 27 m
Planning approval and development plan in progress.
Starnberger Flügelbahnhof:
Start of construction: depending on approval procedure, at the earliest from 2023
Construction time: around 3 years
Dimensions of the basic building:
5-storey base building, consisting of 2 basement floors and 3-storey structure.
2 basement floors with underground parking
Height about 20 m
Length (east-west direction) approx. 90 m
Width (north-south direction) approx. 60 m
Floor level 0 (ground floor) approx. 4,000 m²
Dimensions highrise:
17 above-ground floors
Height about 69 m (measured from the upper edge of the platform)
Floor area: 25x30 m on the top floor
Modernization rail track hall/renovation of the building structure


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

More detailed:


derzberb said:


> https://www.hbf-muc.de/bilder.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*CORREO QUARTIER*
CONVERSION COMMERCIAL/OFFICE/RETAIL

Architects: Herzog & de Meuron
Location: Ludwigsvorstadt
Status: Expected completion 2024

Conversion project of a former Postbank building near Munichs main station. 
The Herzog & de Meuron design was picked out of three proposals by a jury. 



























SOURCE


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*SONNENSTRASSE*
OFFICE/COMMERCIAL

Architects: Allmann Stattler Wappner Architekten
Location: Sonnenstrasse 23
Status: Start proposed 2020


















SOURCE


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*KAP WEST AT HIRSCHGARTEN*
ORIGINAL POST










*CURRENT STATUS:*






















































http://www.kap-west.de/projektstatus/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*TECHNOLOGIE-CAMPUS AM BOGENHAUSENER TOR*
OFFICE/COMMERCIAL

Architects: HENN Architekten
Location: Prinzregentenstraße 157




























The 1st price of the competition, which wasn't chosen:


















SOURCE


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*TWO 155M TOWERS/PAKETPOST-AREAL DEVELOPMENT*
MASTERPLAN/URBAN DEVELOPMENT/REFURBISHMENT

Developer: Büschl Group
Architects: Herzog & de Meuron
Location: Neuhausen Paketposthalle area
Project Facts: Total area of 87,000m²/Two 155m Towers/Residential and cultural district/Refurbishment of the 18,000m² parcel post hall as eventspace
Status: Start 2024 (proposed)

Two 155 meter highrises are to be built in Munich on the site of the parcel post center.
The towers were designed by the architects Herzog & de Meuron and refer to the shape of the hall roof.
For the first time since the high rise referendum of 2004, in which an upper limit of 100 m was defined and which is now no longer binding, 
an investor is daring to build higher structures.

The urban planning concept for the quarter development was also created by Herzog & de Meuron and was now introduced. 
Plans call for roughly 87,000 sqm floor space for living, working, shopping, restaurants and social facilities.

LINK 1
LINK TO THE ARCHITECTS WEBSITE ON "NEWS"














































https://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Herzog_-_de_Meuron_planen_in_Muenchen_6951454.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I took two pictures of this apartment projects that is under construction in Leipartstraße next to the Mittersendling S-bahn station. 



















Rendering:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Nove / Antonio Citterio*

Architects: Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel 
Location: Luise-Ullrich-Straße 14, 80636 München, Germany


























































































LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*LEHEL HÖFE/ALTHORA*
REFURBISHMENT/TRANSITION

Developer: Athora Deutschland Holding GmbH & Co. KG, Wiesbaden (DE)
Architects: meck architekten gmbh
Location: Thierschstraße 15-17
Project Facts: 12,500m² floor space/redevelopment enhancement of a listed commercial building/Design competition



























https://www.meck-architekten.de/projekte/id/2019-lehel-hoefe/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

HOTEL KÖNIGSHOF NEW CONSTRUCTION

Client: Hotel Königshof München GmbH & Co. KG, Germany
Architects: Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos
Program: Hotel, Restaurant, Retail, Vine Cellar, Parking
Total floor area: 24,200m²
Construction Phase: 2019 - 2021




























2019/07/10:










2019/07/24:




























2019/07/26:









LINK1
LINK2
LINK3


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ 

:badnews:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Munich first german city to install subway platform screen doors.*











> public transport operator MVG has announced plans to pilot the use of platform screen doors on the city’s U-Bahn network alongside the introduction of CBTC, which is replacing the current LZB train protection system.


https://www.railjournal.com/regions/europe/munich-u-bahn-to-test-platform-screen-doors/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

so clean and harmonious... I love German architecture.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*CORREO QUARTIER*
CONVERSION COMMERCIAL/OFFICE/RETAIL

Architects: Herzog & de Meuron
Location: Ludwigsvorstadt
Status: Expected completion 2024

ORIGINAL POST









SOURCE

*Herzog & de Meuron Reveal "Urban Forest" Office in Munich*

Herzog & de Meuron have released images of their proposed mixed-use office scheme in Munich, Germany. Reusing an old building south of Munich rail station, the project features a large courtyard garden accessible to the neighborhood at the center of the site.
LINK

*New renders:*


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

POSTPALAIS-ARNULFPOST

Client: Projekt Arnulfstraße München GmbH/PANDION AG
Architects: Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten/Christ & Gantenbein Architects
Location: Arnulfstr. 62
Project Facts: Revitalization of the listed building and realization of a 4-star hotel with approx. 300 rooms and an office building/Pandion Le Blanc 81 apartment units






















































http://kvlgroup.com/de/was/projekt/arnulfpost-muenchen/
http://www.allmannsattlerwappner.de/de/projekte/2202/arnulfpost-hotel-und-burokomplex
http://www.allmannsattlerwappner.de/de/projekte/1935/funf-sterne-hotel-innenarchitektur


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

PANDION SOUL
ORIGINAL POST

Client: PANDION AG
Architects: Hadi Teherani Architects
Location: Haidhausen near Werksviertel (Zündapp-Gelände)
Project Facts: 42,000 m² floor area/Residential and hotel ensemble/300 apartment units
Status: Completion (planned) 2022

*New renders:*




































LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

PANDION BEAT

Client: PANDION AG
Architects: holger meyer architektur
Location: Haidhausen near Werksviertel (Zündapp-Gelände)
Project Facts: 29,000m² floor area/New construction of office space
Status: Completion (planned) 2021

*Renderings:*




































LINK


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great updates! Any progress on the new Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

STPW TÖLZER STR./PORTENSTR.

Architects: Stenger2 Architekten und Partner
Location: Tölzer Str./Portenstr.
Residential: 146 units/commercial 1,500m² 


















https://stenger2.de/plan/stpw.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

MARK MÜNCHEN

Client: FOM Real Estate GmbH
Architects: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten
Location: Landsberger Str. 350-356
Project Facts: 50,600m² ground floor/office building with 3 courtyards
Completion date: 2021


----------



## Georg Nowotny (Apr 17, 2011)

Wenn ich alle herausragenden architektonischen Meilensteine in Wien wie WU-Campus, Erste-Campus, OMV-Hochhaus, Millennium-Tower, DC-Tower usw. sowie alle kommenden Projekte (Wohnhochhäuser) aufliste kommt auch ein respektabler Querschnitt zusammen. Aber das spiegelt natürlich nicht die Alltagsarchitektur vor allem beim geförderten Wohnbau wieder, wo es finanzielle Obergrenzen gibt. Wien ist nicht so schlecht wie es oft gemacht wird, aber München dürfte im Durchschnitt architektonisch etwas besser sein. Ganz abgesehen von Holland und Skandinavien, die echte Vorbilder sind.


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

I visited Munich last month and I fell in love with the city. The reconstructions and rehabilitations in the historic center are wonderful, which make a difference with other cities in Europe that suffered the world war and lost their historical hearts forever. On the other hand, the new projects are generally of great quality, and it seems that they are correcting some mistakes made in the 60s, 70s...

The case of the Karlsplatz hotel is a good example. 
But in my opinion it would have been an excellent opportunity to expand the platz and incorporate the view of the main facade of the magnificent justice building. Or at least make a historicist building. In any case, the new project is a great improvement over the previous one.
I think the people of Munich can be proud of their city. I hope to come back soon.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

11 new highrises at Messestadt Riem

Eleven new high-rise buildings made of wood are to be built in Messestadt Riem. 
The height of each building varies between 45 and 60 meters.
The band of tall buildings is located between the exhibition halls of the fair in the north and the residential area in the south.

http://mahlgebhardkonzepte.com/stadtbaukunst-heute-und-morgen-bauten-fuer-das-riemer-rueckgrat


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

HOLZKONTOR
ORIGINAL POST

Architects: Allmann Sattler Wappner
Location: Rosenheimer Str. Haidhausen
Project Facts: Newly constructed building with office, apartment, hotel
Construction phase: 2017-2019




































http://www.medicke.de/muenchen-haidhausen-aus-holzkontor-wird-wohnen-buero-und-hotel/
http://www.mn-p.eu/in_arbeit/2017/Büro-_und_Wohngebäude_München_Rosenheimer_Straße{1522}.html


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

NEO BAUMKIRCHEN-MITTE




























*UPDATE:*


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

New project near Pasinger Bahnhof

Developer: Bucher Properties GmbH
Location: Pasing-Obermenzing
Project Facts: 50m building on a 2,500m² plot/Student homes with four-storey base for offices, shops and a café









G39/Bucher Properties GmbH


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

LIVING ISAR

Architects: Ortner & Ortner Baukunst
Location: Hellabrunner Straße 1
Project Facts: 42,000m² gfa/Residential: 370 units, apartment: 70 units
Status: Under construction


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

DIE MACHEREI

LAST POST

Client: Art-Invest Real Estate/Accumulata Immobilien Development
Architects: Hollwich Kushner, Ochs Schmidhuber Architekten, meyerschmitzmorkramer
Location: Berg am Laim, Weihenstephaner Strasse 28 (former Temmler-Areal)
Project Facts: 67,000m² ground floor/new urban center with office, hotel and retail
Status: Under construction

New Renderings:



























https://caspar.archi/de/projekte/alle-projekte/die-macherei//

Construction update:









LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

NEW EASTSIDE MUNICH

ORIGINAL POST

Client: Optima-Aegidius-Firmengruppe
Architect: Oliv Architekten
Location: Streitfeldstraße 25

New renderings:


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Neue Balan at Balanstraße 73*

ORIGINAL POST






















































https://www.dpalighting.com/portfolio_category/environmental/#lightbox


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*MK 7 WERKSVIERTEL*

Design competition/Expertise
Client: Officefirst Real Estate


















pinkarchitektur GmbH & Co.KG









https://www.oliv-architekten.com/projects/mk-7


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

MÜHLDORFSTRASSE 8: "M8 - WORK & CREATE"

ORIGINAL POST

Client: Optima-Aegidius-Firmengruppe
Architect: Oliv Architekten

New render:










Progress:



























https://www.oliv-architekten.com/projects/m-8


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Z


Dallas star said:


> Great updates! Any progress on the new Hauptbahnhof?


Here's an update of the demolition works:


sergio-m said:


> update.. abriss.. 19.9.2019
> 
> fotos by me @graffotosergio2


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*HOTEL KÖNIGSHOF AT KARLSPLATZ*

Client: Hotel Königshof München GmbH & Co. KG, Germany
Architect: Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos

Last posted here.


sergio-m said:


> damals
> https://www.google.com/maps/@48.139...4!1sM-4ZRD2eO6J_YxOFIW95OQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> und heute....
> ...


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

How can they build that monstrosity next to a such beautiful historic building?


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

PRINZREGENTENSTRASSE 155 (THE GRAND)

Developer: Kondor Wessels Holding GmbH/evoreal GmbH
Architects: Hild und K Architektur
Location: Bogenhausen Prinzregentenstraße

Last posted here.


























































































https://www.hildundk.de/archiv/bild...au&level_3=Wohnen an der Prinzregentenstrasse


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

BARER HÖFE

Developer: Legat Living GmbH
Location: Maxvorstadt Barer Straße


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

NEUBAU WOHNGEBÄUDE ST. ANNA STRASSE

Developer: Legat Living GmbH
Architect: Landau + Kindelbacher Architekten-Innenarchitekten GmbH
Location: St.-Anna-Strasse · Lehel































































https://www.landaukindelbacher.de/wohnen/wohn-und-geschaeftshaeuser/st-anna/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

BAVARIA TOWERS/BOGENHAUSENER TOR
ORIGINAL POST













































LINK


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

KARL MÜNCHEN

Architecture: David Chipperfield Architects, Berlin, Germany
Location: Brauereiquartier transformation area Maxvorstadt
Project facts: Gross floor area 342,000 sq ft. above ground/Office, restaurant, eventspace

ORIGINAL POST

New renderings:































































https://www.karl-muenchen.de/EN/gallery


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*WERK12 - Werksviertel-Mitte*



































































































https://www.archdaily.com/926797/werk12-mvrdv


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

a57046d said:


> Unfortunately they torn down this nice semi-historic building in 2019 to get the new one built:


Wow, this sucks! They'll make that spot so much more ugly and unwelcoming for pedestrians. The ground floor of the new building will mainly be an ugly wall. The opposite side of the very narrow street is by the way also just a wall and an entrance to an underground parking garage.


----------



## julian.ds (Aug 23, 2012)

Germany had so many of the worlds most beautiful cities before the war. So little survived, and now the powers that be seem perfectly ok with demolishing some of the precious-little remaining pre-war structures. Its baffling. Even in Dresden, where a massive large-scale reconstruction of the historic neumarkt is nearing completion, many modern edifices were interspersed among the baroque structures, it really diminishes the effect. There was even talk for a while to build a horrifically avante-garde "Gewandhaus" in the middle of the neumarkt, which luckily has not since happened.Obviously Dresden is not Muenchen, but its the same general idea. Its just strange.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Arnulfpost - Postpalais | redevelopment

Developer:* Projekt Arnulfstraße München GmbH/PANDION
*Architect:* Allmann Sattler Wappner . Architekten
*Location:* Former Paketzustellamt Arnulfstraße Maxvorstadt
*Utilization:* Office



















The listed round Postfuhramt will not converted into a hotel anymore.
Google has bought the site and wants to expand the Munich location there. 1,500 new jobs are to be created.

*Update*



















Pictures by XvX321


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*NEO office and hotel tower | Baumkirchen Mitte | 60m

Location:* Baumkirchen Mitte, Berg am Laim
*Utilization:* Residential, office, Hampton by Hilton brand hotel with 143 rooms
*Height:* 60 m
*Developer:* CA Immo and PATRIZIA Immobilien AG
*Architect:* UNStudio, OR else Landscapes

*Rendering*










*Update*



















pictures by MiaSanMia


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*DIE MACHEREI

Location:* Temmler-Areal, Berg am Laim
*Completion:* 2021
*Developer:* Art-Invest Real Estate/Accumulata Immobilien Development
*Architects:* Hollwich Kushner, holger meyer architektur, Ochs Schmidhuber Architekten

Project website

*New Renders



































*


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Knorr-Bremse-Areal Oberwiesenfeld*

In Milbertshofen a competition for the northern part of former Knorr-Bremse company site took place.

LINK

The 2 winners of the 1st phase:

*ingenhoven architects GmbH:*



















*Hilmer Sattler Architekten Ahlers Albrecht:*


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

ingenhoven und paar Stockwerke höher das wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Final decision: It's gonna be Ingenhoven:


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Schwabing, Infanteriestraße:
Architects










Source


----------



## Rob197588 (Apr 7, 2015)

beautifull quality projects


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

a57046d said:


> MÜHLDORFSTRASSE 8: "M8 - WORK & CREATE"
> 
> ORIGINAL POST
> 
> ...


_M8 - Work & Create / Mühldorfstraße 8. Oliv Architekten ( 2020 )_
_optima-firmengruppe.de_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Ambiente Direct in the listed Palais Bernheim at Lenbachplatz. 
Story by Landau + Kindelbacher Architekten
by Ortwin Klipp _
_archello.com_
_







_
_landaukindelbacher.de_
_







_
_ad-magazin.de_


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Revitalization Siemens-Highrise - München-Obersendling


























































































Layout Siemens headquarter 1961:









All pictures by HENN Architektur


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*NEO office and hotel tower | Baumkirchen Mitte | 60m








*








Photos by MetroSilesia


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Housing Complex Maxvorstadt
Rheinbergerstrasse/Fürstenstrasse

























Housing Development Rupprechtstrasse/Gabrielenstrasse
Gross floor space above ground: ca. 10,200 m² - 96 residential units

























All pictures by Landau + Kindelbacher


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

The "Milchhäusl", Munichs smallest residential building in Altschwabing/Werneckstraße has been restored:
















Pictures by munichpeter


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

*Paketpost-Areal Master Plan | 155m x 2 | 508ft x 2 | 30m | 98ft | Pro*

In the meantime, the design has been worked out in detail and the architecture of the high-rise buildings has been refined. Fresh renderings have also been published.












































Source © Herzog & de Meuron/LHM & Stadtverwaltung München


----------



## Dreiländereck (Mar 30, 2016)

Xorcist said:


> *Paketpost-Areal Master Plan | 155m x 2 | 508ft x 2 | 30m | 98ft | Pro*
> 
> In the meantime, the design has been worked out in detail and the architecture of the high-rise buildings has been refined. Fresh renderings have also been published.
> 
> Source © Herzog & de Meuron/LHM & Stadtverwaltung München


Typical Herzog + De Meuron design, from a positive but also negative aspect. 
Is the location close to the München main railway station or where should this project be built?


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Dreiländereck said:


> Typical Herzog + De Meuron design, from a positive but also negative aspect.
> Is the location close to the München main railway station or where should this project be built?


Sort of, but not really. I believe it will be located here:








Arnulfstraße · München, Deutschland


München, Deutschland




www.google.de


----------



## FRANHMEZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Finally, it was about time for Munich to get a big project! Looks good, hopefully they will finish redeveloping the main station soon too...


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Xorcist said:


> *Paketpost-Areal Master Plan | 155m x 2 | 508ft x 2 | 30m | 98ft | Pro*
> 
> In the meantime, the design has been worked out in detail and the architecture of the high-rise buildings has been refined. Fresh renderings have also been published.
> 
> ...


Waoww, Düsseldorf ,Stuttgart,Frankfurt am Main and München just do it again and again.Wish Berlin were like that,its time would when it's read of course, but when is it,otherwise Berliners sure make frequently top quality mid-rises and low-rises,whatsoever.Why would'nt it in the first place.It's Germany after all.That's nice,too..🤷🙄😉👍
Anyways,Munich so totally good for you with these kinda uniquely designed skyscrapers. Supergeil👍🤘🌈


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Dreiländereck said:


> Typical Herzog + De Meuron design, from a positive but also negative aspect.
> Is the location close to the München main railway station or where should this project be built?


This is not true:



TM_Germany said:


> Sort of, but not really. I believe it will be located here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact it is exactly this location. You can see the big "Paketposthalle" there:
location "Paketposthalle"
It is about 3.5km west of main railway station.
Current situation:








Image Source: Wikipedia


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Mühldorfstraße 8. M8 - Work & Create.
Oliv Architekten ( 2020 )
by Edzard Probst
archdaily.com












































_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_MY.O - Bürogebäude Christoph-Rapparini Bogen.
Maier.Neuberger.Architekten ( 2020 )_
_mn-arc.eu_
_caimmo.com_





































_




































_


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Isarphilharmonie

A new concert house which is meant as a temporary home for the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra while the renovation on the Gasetig is ongoing.

The accoustic properties of this temporary venue is so good that the city is considering to use it beyond the time which is needed for the renovation.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Munich Volkstheater opening of the new venue:





































First play performed: Edward II by Christopher Marlowe:


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

👆
_Münchner Volkstheater.
LRO Lederer Ragnarsdóttir Oei ( 2018 - 2021 )
by Roland Halbe
baunetz-architekten.de_






















































































_Isarphilharmonie.
gmp Architekten ( 2021 )
by Hans-Georg Esch_
_hgesch.de_
_













































































_


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Van B*

Residential Development






















































Van B - Bauwerk


Ein Vordenker der Architektur. Ein aufregendes Konzept. Noch nie wurde großstädtisches Wohnen in München so konsequent neu gedacht.




www.bauwerk.de








​


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Erhardtstraße 10









© Google Maps

























































© Philipp Obkircher / Euroboden GmbH / Thomas Kröger Architekten GmbH



https://www.euroboden.de/projekte/erhardtstr-10


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Weinstraße 7









© Google Maps









© Leonhard









































































© Michael Heinrich


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^What a transformation.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

So its not real ornament and joints but only painted on? Think its looks a bit cheap


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

I would say it is a modern take on sgraffito.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

goschio said:


> So its not real ornament and joints but only painted on? Think its looks a bit cheap



No, the entire point is that it is *not* just painted on. It's sgraffito, which makes this the opposite of cheap and which gives it a nice plasticity. There are basically three layers of stucco on the facade, one black, one red, one white and all ornamentation is edged into these layers.


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Hotel Königshof* | U/C​
*Rendering*










*







*


(c)Nieto Sobejano

*Recent Pictures*








pictures by (c)R.f.T.Schiller


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

*Central Station* | U/C​*Rendering*











*







*










(c)Nieto Sobejano

*Recent Pictures*









pictures by (c) DB


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

bernilloberlin said:


> *Hotel Königshof* | U/C​
> *Rendering*
> 
> View attachment 3388353
> ...


It's insane that an eyesore like this is allowed to be built next to a historical building.


----------



## bernilloberlin (Apr 23, 2021)

glksc said:


> It's insane that an eyesore like this is allowed to be built next to a historical building.


Actually, there was an eyesore at this location before as well. But the new building is a huge missed opportunity at one of Munich's representative locations. To be fair, all proposals for this site were really bad.

Situation before: Google Maps Street View


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Tal 19 - Kalter-Haus









© AHert









© Leonhard


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Schützenstraße Development. 
David Chipperfield Architects / Atelier Loidl Landschaftsarchitektur
Filippo Bolognese Images
competitionline.com_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Deutsches Museum.
RKW Architektur + ( 2022 )
by Yohan Zerdoun_
_ rkw.plus_


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

soren5en said:


> _Schützenstraße Development.
> David Chipperfield Architects / Atelier Loidl Landschaftsarchitektur
> Filippo Bolognese Images
> competitionline.com_


Schützenstrasse needs a upgrade for sure, but Chipperfield is soooo boring IMO
But somehow Germans love his designs


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

matthias23 said:


> But somehow Germans love his designs


No. Architects in Germany and those who decide what to be built ("Stadtgestaltungskomission" = "urban design commission" 😁) love his designs. Average people are puking.
Chipperfield has atm at least one more running project in Munich - how about this eyesore:








uke:


----------

